# Training today....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So with permission from the trainer, I'm posting this video!!

Killian has made DRASTIC improvements in the last few sessions with our trainer, even heard today that in the next few sessions, he could move to a sleeve. I'm willing to spend as much time doing whatever we need. We went back to the basics to lay solid ground work with him. His bite just amazes me. I'm so proud of him, no matter how long he _isn't _on the sleeve, or whatever he does, I'm just proud of him, he enjoys what he does, and I'm happy with that!!  :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yay Killian, looking good!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, I'm happy with his progress!! :wub:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He's such a stud...


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice. Way to go Killian. You too WW for making the time. Are you training at the same place or is that local to you?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What is that stick made out of that they use to hit the dogs?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

damaya said:


> Nice. Way to go Killian. You too WW for making the time. Are you training at the same place or is that local to you?


I am now working closer to me, it's only an hour drive instead of 3, that way I can train every weekend instead of every other. He is making leaps and bounds now that he is training more often!! 



paulag1955 said:


> What is that stick made out of that they use to hit the dogs?


Not sure, but it's really bendable and it doesn't hurt him(whacked myself with it), He actually only whacked him once with it, the rest of the time if you notice, when the leash tightens, he smacks the leash above his back.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

He did very well today . This is the fun part - working with young dogs and watching the progression. Knowing what to do and when. This is one of Gabor's favorite areas and one that clubs had only him do the work on the puppies/young dogs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm working like crazy to break Shasta of barking and lunging at the end of her leash. Of course she does it at inappropriate times but it's still kind of funny.

Congrats to Killian!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> He did very well today . This is the fun part - working with young dogs and watching the progression. Knowing what to do and when. This is one of Gabor's favorite areas and one that clubs had only him do the work on the puppies/young dogs.


You guys are awesome, not only did you wear my dog out, you wore my kid out too!!  She came home and wanted to tell daddy about everything she did at "Killwins Work"..... Almost makes me want to keep bringing her! LOL!! 

Killian has made so much progress because of you and Gabor. Amazing. I couldn't be more proud to own him or to be a part of your guys' club! 

I love ScHh!!! :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I remember the first video you posted of Killian doing rag-work. What a difference! He looks like a different dog he is so intent on wanting that rag! Nice bite too! Congrats! Love to see his drives come out like that.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Victoria its great that you are part of a good club and it is even closer for you. 
There is a good club 5 minutes down the road from me but they won't take new members. So frustrating!
Glad to see Killian making progress.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------

